# pics of wheeler more



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

heres some pics of my wheeler with plow on


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

anybody got other toys on there 4-wheelers?


----------



## twizted143 (Jan 8, 2011)

hows that polaris working out for you? got a 2012 500HO. no excuses to use it yet here in nh


----------



## perrysee (Jul 30, 2009)

i had this since i bought it new in 2005 and all i had to do is general service to it ,oil change and plugs
been plowing with it too commerially


----------

